# home available for male bengal



## tainted (Feb 3, 2013)

im able to offer a home to a male bengal - i have cats already and live in a house with garden. i live in the NE UK 

If there are any needy boys needing a good home please keep me in mind :smile5:


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

i know of someone rehoming two, must go together, neutered vaccinated etc and come with certificate of pedigree

they are in manchester i dont know if that would be too far


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Just spotted this on Animallifeline

Bengal 6yr Northamptonshire


----------



## tainted (Feb 3, 2013)

i messaged about them and have n ot had a reply as yet


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2013)

I have seen that a breeder is giving up and selling/rehoming her Bengals but is at the other end of the country to you but if distance does not matter I can give you the details.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Chapelhouse Persian Rescue have a pair of Bengals ATM on their website


----------



## tainted (Feb 3, 2013)

thanks guys 

i cant see them on chapelhouse resue page?
x


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm on my iPhone so it links to the mobile site but they are on the 'adopt' part of the website, or try their Facebook page


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

They're on this page

Adopt - Chapelhouse Persian Rescue


----------



## tainted (Feb 3, 2013)

thanks guys

siamese rescue contacted me saying they are in the middle of processing an incoming bengal and will be in touch with more details re assessment etc!

fingers crossed


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thats good news, fingers crossed for you.


----------

